
Show HN: How interactive containers work (Docker, Kubernetes, and alike) - iximiuz
https://twitter.com/iximiuz/status/1219011765943533570
======
iximiuz
To try it out yourself, you need to build
[https://github.com/iximiuz/conman](https://github.com/iximiuz/conman) and
[https://github.com/iximiuz/shimmy](https://github.com/iximiuz/shimmy) from
the source code (see the corresponding README files) and then execute a series
of commands from the screencast.

You can read more about my educational effort to develop a Kubernetes CRI-
compatible container manager in the introductory article
[https://iximiuz.com/en/posts/conman-the-container-manager-
in...](https://iximiuz.com/en/posts/conman-the-container-manager-
inception/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews).

